# Bindings Come Loose: Loctite Tape?



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Go with blue loctite...







SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Blue loctite does do bad stuff to *some* plastics only. It comes in a plastic bottle btw. That should not be a problem though: you only need one or 2 drops on the bolt. So it's not likely to come in contact with any plastic.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Just keep it from dripping down to the bottom of the insert, put directly on the thread of the screw. If you get a buildup in the bottom of the insert bad stuff can start happening but as long as you simply put it on the bolt threads you're golden.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Burton will say don't use the blue if you have channel bindings. You'll notice the hardware for that has no loctitish substance on it but has some nylon strips to do the same purpose. Unless you bathe it in locktite for a regular binding you'll never contact with the plastic.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is simple,.. Place the screws on a piece of cardboard, away from the board & bindings, put a drop or two on each. Tap off excess if any, then screw them in. I've done this on all 3 pairs of my Cartels. I have even had to use the blue loctitie on the highback screws. Nothing has ever come in contact with the plastic. (_..and I'm clumsy and do not have the steady hands of a surgeon!!_)

:hairy:


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I never use loctite. I take my bindings off for waxing so theres no to little loctite on any of my screws. I use a long handle screwdriver for max power and use a cross pattern for tightening: Never, ever have screws come loose.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

rambob said:


> I never use loctite. I take my bindings off for waxing so theres no to little loctite on any of my screws. I use a long handle screwdriver for max power and use a cross pattern for tightening: Never, ever have screws come loose.


I'm trying to figure out what would be best for something like that. I normally loosen the bindings for waxing and don't want loctite to make it too difficult.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

RayzTheRoof said:


> I'm trying to figure out what would be best for something like that. I normally loosen the bindings for waxing and don't want loctite to make it too difficult.


The blue is purely for vibration purposes. There is no measurable for the common person to notice any torque difference to untighten.

Red on the other hand ...


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

f00bar said:


> The blue is purely for vibration purposes. There is no measurable for the common person to notice any torque difference to untighten.
> 
> Red on the other hand ...


Yes, I shall never mess around with red. It sounds awful.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Blue Loctite is something I use frequently to build model holicopters that fly around at high speed and everything has to stay together or else a meter long carbon fiber blade could swing free and decapitate someone. Trust me. THERE ABSOLUTELY IS A MEASURABLE TORQUE DIFFERENCE!!! I have had to use a heat gun to loosen it up because I applied too much. It can cause screws to become so tight that they will strip if you're not careful. However, that's only if you use too much. Apply blue loctite to the last 2 or 3 threads of your bolts and they will be fine. Your bolts are metal and so is your insert. Loctitie becomes gummy once it comes into contact with metal, so it tends to stay put wherever you apply it. There is no plastic, so do not worry. Just do not use red loctite because it is far too strong.

**Edit: Just apply the blue loctite sparingly to the bolt. Look up a video on youtube if you want to see how it should be done. if you apply too much, it will be a pain to loosen the bolts after and it will ooze into the bottom of the insert.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Have you tried replacing your screws?

Another (safer) method outside of loctite is to use teflon tape. Wrap around threads and screw the bolt in. Should not budge.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

jliu said:


> Have you tried replacing your screws?


I had the same problem as the OP, and after I changed my screws they never came loose again (other than what would be considered normal loosening over a long period of riding), problem solved.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

PlanB said:


> I had the same problem as the OP, and after I changed my screws they never came loose again (other than what would be considered normal loosening over a long period of riding), problem solved.


The problem was a bit weird for me. I made the screws as tight as possible before taking the new board and bindings out to play. First run, they came loose. I tightened them after that and they stayed tight for the rest of the day. I don't want to risk them coming loose again, but one thing I read was that the metal screws and inserts shrink slightly in cold conditions, allowing them to loosen. Coulda been it.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

You will have to loosen them to wax your board. You should anyway.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

RayzTheRoof said:


> but one thing I read was that the metal screws and inserts shrink slightly in cold conditions, allowing them to loosen. Coulda been it.


There's your answer 
I always check the screws again in the cold after setting up bindings in the warm cabin. There's often a quater turn play. That little play can get pretty loose within a day riding.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

neni said:


> There's your answer
> I always check the screws again in the cold after setting up bindings in the warm cabin. There's often a quater turn play. That little play can get pretty loose within a day riding.



This right here. On really cold days, I usually have to take a screwdriver to the bindings after the first few runs to make sure everything is solid. Even if I don't, things have never gotten so loose that I felt the bindings were gonna fall off. Just small shifting if I move my boot in the binding. It hasn't caused me any big problems so I never think about getting something like loctite. I tighten it once after I warm-up and it's good all day. If it's a chronic problem, then yeah I can understand that.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

if you're worried about dripping Loctite. Then get the stick version.

Loctite® 248™ Stick Threadlocker - Henkel


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

JohnnyO83 said:


> You will have to loosen them to wax your board. You should anyway.


No thanks! Just an unnecessary step that could lead to pre-mature fastener wear if you're a wax nazi!


----------

